# Zattoo(sur Ipad) depuis l'étranger



## headhunter (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous 
J'habite en Suisse et après avoir acquis mon ipad, je me suis crée un compte sur Zattoo TV afin de pouvoir en profiter dans mon jardin.
Arrivé en Italie, Zattoo est indisponible dans ce pays. Après m'être informé, j'ai entendu dire qu'il était possible de faire croire a zattoo que on était en Suisse et de bénéficier des chaînes que propose zattoo depuis l'Italie !
Mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment ce faire...
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## headhunter (3 Juillet 2010)

Up, quelqu'un aurait une idée svp ?


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

depuis un iPad, je doute que ce soit possible, du moins pas comme ça pour le premier venu. Déjà sur l'ordi, il faut installer des plug-in, genre foxy-proxy dans Firefox et puis choisir un proxy ouvert dans le pays souhaité. 

Bonne chance !


----------



## headhunter (4 Juillet 2010)

En gros, je dois laisser tomber pour cet été alors :/
Espérons l'été prochain alors !


----------



## twinworld (4 Juillet 2010)

c'est bien l'optimisme 

plus sérieusement, ça fait longtemps que ces possibilités sont offertes sur les ordis et il n'en reste pas moins que c'est toujours compliqué d'accéder à du contenu réservé à une région géographique. Il se pourrait donc aussi que ça reste compliqué sur un iPad aussi.


----------



## headhunter (4 Juillet 2010)

Oui ca ne m'étonne pas^^
Simplement j'avais vu sur un site que on pouvait changer un paramètre dans le Ipad pour faire croire que on se situe sur un wifi depuis la Suisse, alors que on est en Italie


----------



## Louisay_fr (18 Mai 2011)

Le conseil que je peux donner c'est d'essayer de passer par un reseau VPN.

il y en a des gratuits, mais je conseille overplay.net (mais il est payant... Mais, on epux payer par Paypal)

Celui ci donne la possibilite d'acceder a des serveur Fr, Suisses, americains et plein d'autres.

Bonne chance


----------

